# Car Rental With a US Drivers license



## soul2Soul (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi People, 
The only ID i have on is my US DL, would companies like Thrifty rent me a car without a UAE Drivers license?
Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

In case you have no resident visa (which seems to be your case) - definitely Yes.
Even with a resident visa they may allow you (and certainly smaller rental firms will do so).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

soul2Soul said:


> Hi People,
> The only ID i have on is my US DL, would companies like Thrifty rent me a car without a UAE Drivers license?
> Thanks in advance


Your only ID? Surely you have your passport too?

By law you require an International Driving Permit to rent a car in the UAE, even if the rental compnay does not ask for it. You can apply at Emirates Post.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

rsinner said:


> In case you have no resident visa (which seems to be your case) - definitely Yes.
> Even with a resident visa they may allow you (and certainly smaller rental firms will do so).


Technically no rental firm can rent to a resident visa holder without a UAE license. However, several rental companies (including Hertz and Eurostar in my experience) also require the UAE license to be at least one year old. If you haven't been out here that long, they will accept a US license in addition to the UAE license which demonstrates you've been driving for longer than 1 year.

For a visit visa, US license is OK, and I think UK or other EU or Australia license is also OK. Otherwise you need an international drivers license.

The worst case was, when I came out here permanently with my wife, I had a residence visa but had not gotten the UAE license. We booked it under my wife's US license since she was on a visit visa at the time. WIthin a couple weeks I had the UAE license and all was fine with the world.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Roadworrier said:


> Technically no rental firm can rent to a resident visa holder without a UAE license. However, several rental companies (including Hertz and Eurostar in my experience) also require the UAE license to be at least one year old. If you haven't been out here that long, they will accept a US license in addition to the UAE license which demonstrates you've been driving for longer than 1 year.
> 
> For a visit visa, US license is OK, and I think UK or other EU or Australia license is also OK. Otherwise you need an international drivers license.
> 
> The worst case was, when I came out here permanently with my wife, I had a residence visa but had not gotten the UAE license. We booked it under my wife's US license since she was on a visit visa at the time. WIthin a couple weeks I had the UAE license and all was fine with the world.


Per my earlier post, everyone without a UAE licence is required by law to have an International Driving Permit, in addition to their home country licence, in order to rent a car. Even if the rental company does not ask for it, it is a legal requirement, and in the event of an accident you could find yourself uninsured.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Your only ID? Surely you have your passport too?
> 
> By law you require an International Driving Permit to rent a car in the UAE, even if the rental compnay does not ask for it. You can apply at Emirates Post.


I would certainly be curious where this information comes from. As I have rented from the three major companies and this has never been asked for. I have been in accidents and so had insurance claims made for two accidents.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> I would certainly be curious where this information comes from. As I have rented from the three major companies and this has never been asked for. I have been in accidents and so had insurance claims made for two accidents.


From the Police and the RTA.

As I have said many times before, people may get away without having it and many car rental firms don't ask, but it is best to give people the whole truth about a situation. Just because you haven't been asked for it doesn't mean it isn't a legal requirement.


----------

